# Algae?



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Planted my aquarium and after a bit of time there's algae everywhere (String algae - grayish colour). All the plants are tissue cultured. Could it be because of not enough CO2 or high lights?

Had no issues before adding the plants. Using two Kessil A360X Tuna Sun lights. Lights are about 8" above the tank. Tank stands 30" tall. 

Could it be from the glue I used?

Maybe the water change?

Feedback will be appreciated. Will add pictures tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Algae grow because of the excess of nutrients likes phosphorus and nitrogen into waters.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there fish in in yet? Sometimes, a new tank will bloom with bacterial strings or algae and then after awhile things seem to get in balance as feeding and lighting schedule gets worked out.


----------

